# Eastcaroga cyclone dust collector



## lumber jock (Apr 11, 2009)

I've been looking at buying some type of cyclone dust collector and I saw this cyclone at the big auction site. Does anyone have any experience with it? 
http://youtu.be/0-mRETeFN6w
I was also looking at the Oneida from Woodcraft. Thanks for your help guys.


----------



## lumber jock (Apr 11, 2009)

www.youtu.be/0-mRETeFN6w


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

no experience, but it looks like something that's worth looking into.


----------

